# Brisket & Pork Butts in WSM - suggestions ?



## friesian_rain (May 25, 2011)

* I would like to do a brisket and pork butts at the same time in my WSM for Memorial Day.  Brisket is 13.9 lbs and butts are about 6 & 7 lbs each.   I did research this a bit on tvwbb and the only conclusion I came to is that everybody has their own method  :roll:   
So, anybody care to share their thoughts/experiences ?   Thanks....  *


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2011)

The way I would do it is to put the butts on the bottom fat side down and the brisket on top fat side up.  I would also separate the point from the flat before cooking as well.  I do not trim any fat from the butts or brisket until they're done.  The flat will be done first, so it can rest while the point and butts are finishing. This is the way I do/would do it and it works for me.


----------



## friesian_rain (May 25, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> The way I would do it is to put the butts on the bottom fat side down and the brisket on top fat side up.  I would also separate the point from the flat before cooking as well.  I do not trim any fat from the butts or brisket until they're done.  The flat will be done first, so it can rest while the point and butts are finishing. This is the way I do/would do it and it works for me.



*  Thank you Larry, makes sense to me ....  sounds like a good plan !     *


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2011)

Larry's right, thats the way I would do it.


----------



## bbquzz (May 25, 2011)

I always ask Nick and he says Larry's right so there you go   You are going to have a great holiday weekend with all that meat, I'll be anxious to see pictures.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 26, 2011)

I'd roll with Larry's method .


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2011)

Well actually it should be done like this. Trim the fat cap off the butts and trim up the briskets to where they look like the trimmed models from the store. Brisket goes on the bottom rack lean side up. Butts go on the top rack so they can drip onto the brisket. That makes an automatic brisket baster configuration. When the butts get to 170 or so wrap one of the butts and continueth to cook with one wrapped and one nekked till they both get done at around 200. The wrapped one will get done first so throw it in the insulated box. When the nekked one gets done wrap it too and throw it in the hot box with the other one. When it comes time to push and pull mix the butts 50/50. Finish the briskets as you prefer. Sometimes if you get the butt dripping action going the brisket do not even need wrapping.


----------



## bbquzz (May 26, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well actually it should be done like this. Trim the fat cap off the butts and trim up the briskets to where they look like the trimmed models from the store. Brisket goes on the bottom rack lean side up. Butts go on the top rack so they can drip onto the brisket. That makes an automatic brisket baster configuration. When the butts get to 170 or so wrap one of the butts and continueth to cook with one wrapped and one nekked till they both get done at around 200. The wrapped one will get done first so throw it in the insulated box. When the nekked one gets done wrap it too and throw it in the hot box with the other one. When it comes time to push and pull mix the butts 50/50. Finish the briskets as you prefer. Sometimes if you get the butt dripping action going the brisket do not even need wrapping.



You are making me hungry BW... Pork infused beef   Maybe Larry isn't right  :?


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2011)

I would go with the Butts on the top grate fat side up and the Brisket on the bottom grate fat side down....Butt juice is good.


----------



## friesian_rain (May 29, 2011)

*  Thanks all for the suggestions....  hmmmm.....   I'm still liking Larry's method.  And if I screw it up too bad, I'm serving lots of alcohol      !   *


----------



## bigwheel (May 29, 2011)

Well anybody who listen to mean little hairy Bucketheaded boys will get their just desserts most likely.


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well anybody who listen to mean little hairy Bucketheaded boys will get their just desserts most likely.


----------



## friesian_rain (Jun 2, 2011)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Well anybody who listen to mean little hairy Bucketheaded boys will get their just desserts most likely.




*...... well my guests ate up the 12lbs (pre-cooked weight) of brisket and a huge amount of the pork !  oh, and I got my desserts, too !       Larry was right......  *


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks great, job well done. I have done them both ways, but prefer to do butt on top. For some reason the butt always seems to get done first for me. Groovy tasty looking pies! I love the one on the left. Care to share the recipe? No offense, I'd cover that bad boy with a ton more peanuts.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like you made ur guests very happy! brisket looks incredible, I love Pie F**** cake lol awsome cook


----------



## cookking (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like you did an excellent job with that cook. Pies look great too. What kind are they?


----------



## friesian_rain (Jun 2, 2011)

*  My daughter made the pies they were Peanut Butter Pie and Lemon Cheesecake Pie, both were no-bake.  Here's the recipe for the Peanut Butter Pie, can't get a hold of my daughter for the Lemon pie recipe....  she also made mini-cheesecakes which we put strawberries and whipped cream on    

Peanut Butter Pie

Chocolate Crust:  Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (177 degrees C) and place oven rack in the center of the oven. Have ready a 9 inch (23 cm) pie pan. (A 9 inch spring form pan can be used.)

In a large bowl, mix together the chocolate crumbs, sugar, and melted butter. Press onto the bottom and up the sides of the pie pan. (If using a spring form pan, press the crumb mixture onto the bottom and about one inch (2.5 cm) up the sides of the pan.) Place in the preheated oven and bake for about 8 - 10 minutes or until firm. Remove from oven and place on a wire rack to cool.

Peanut Butter Filling: In the bowl of your electric mixer, or with a hand mixer, beat the cream cheese and peanut butter until well blended and smooth. Add the sugar and beat until fluffy. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and beat in the vanilla extract. In a clean bowl, beat the whipping cream until soft peaks form. With a rubber spatula, fold the whipped cream into the cream cheese mixture. Pour the filling over the cooled chocolate crust and smooth the top. Cover loosely and place in the refrigerator for 3-4 hours or until firm.

Ganache: Melt the chocolate, cream, and butter in a stainless steel bowl placed over a saucepan of simmering water. Remove from heat and let cool to room temperature and then spread the ganache over the peanut butter filling. Sprinkle with chopped peanuts, if desired. Cover and place in the refrigerator for several hours or overnight. The Peanut Butter Pie will keep about one week in the refrigerator. Serve in small slices.

Serves about 12 people.



Chocolate Crust:

1 1/2 cups (150 grams) chocolate wafer crumbs or Oreo Cookie crumbs

2 tablespoons (30 grams) granulated white sugar

6 tablespoons (85 grams) unsalted butter, melted

Peanut Butter Filling:

8 ounces (227 grams) cream cheese, room temperature

1 cup (240 ml) peanut butter, creamy or chunky

1 cup (115 grams) confectioners sugar (powdered or icing)

2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

1/2 cup (120 ml) heavy whipping cream (double cream) (contains 36-40% butterfat)

Ganache:

4 ounces (120 grams) semi-sweet chocolate, coarsely chopped

1/4 cup (60 ml) heavy whipping cream (double cream) (contains 36-40% butterfat)

1 tablespoon (13 grams) unsalted butter, cut in small pieces

Garnish: (Optional)

Chopped Salted Peanuts

Read more: http://www.joyofbaking.com/PeanutButter ... z1O9aU2gEB
*


----------



## friesian_rain (Jun 2, 2011)

*Recipe for the Lemon Pie ( this recipe uses Nelie and Joe's  Key West Lemon Juice )

Nellie's Lemon Cream Cheese Pie

    9" graham cracker pie crust  (can use store bought, or make it yourself)
    14 oz. can of sweetened condensed milk
    8 oz. package cream cheese
    ½ cup Nellie & Joe's Key West Lemon Juice
    8 oz. whipped heavy cream (can use whipped topping, but fresh is better    )
Heavy cream for whipping and topping the pie.

Soften cream cheese and whip with condensed milk until smooth. Fold in whipped topping and lemon juice; blend well. Pour into graham cracker pie crust. Refrigerate for several hours or overnight; filling should be firm. Garnish with additional whipped cream.*


----------

